
Show HN: Famous Outfits - jadlimcaco
http://famousoutfits.com/
======
dxbydt
Very nicely done. If you did this for Indian celebrities, VCs in India would
throw eight figure sums to buy you out. As an immigrant, I'd say Americans are
relatively more rational ie. not so celeb-crazy as to completely remodel
themselves after a celebrity, though teens, especially teen girls tend to be
an the outlier in this aspect. But if you look at celeb-crazy countries like
India, you have grown men & women in their 20s,30s,40s...who will ape celeb
dresses, celeb haircuts, celeb behavior even. I have had the unfortunate
experience of sitting through entire 3-hour Bollywood films where all the
audience did was take notes on what the lead heroine was wearing so they could
go home & purchase those exact outfits.

~~~
therealdrag0
Also South Korea and Japan are also more openly interested in fashion.

~~~
eloisant
South Korea and Japan and completely different in term of fashion, it doesn't
make much sense to mix them.

South Korea is much more flashy, celebrity-looking like fashion with huge
sunglasses.

~~~
michaelgrafl
Yes, but are they similarly _interested_?

~~~
jadlimcaco
Might be another untapped market for us. Good suggestion.

------
jasongill
You need to sign up for Viglink or Skimlinks ASAP - the fact that you aren't
using affiliate links is literally costing you.

Those services are a single line of javascript which automatically affiliates
any outgoing link, and they are perfect for sites like this where you can't
waste time trying to maintain affiliate accounts with hundreds of advertisers.

No offense to you, of course, but the fact that sites pop up on HN regularly
of this type without affiliate links amazes me.

~~~
buro9
Don't sign up to either Viglink or Skimlinks.

If you're curating the products and links manually (as this site appears to be
doing), then sign up to the 4 or 5 affiliate programs directly.

It's insane that anyone would give away 25%+ of their current revenue and
future revenue to save a few minutes work.

Even if you are not curating links and are using user generated content...
only use Viglink and Skimlinks as a stop-gap for you identifying your key
revenue sources and going direct.

------
tomhschmidt
I like the concept - most of these kinds of posts are done completely ad hoc
and are distributed across all of the various men's fashion forums - but the
URL made me think this was going to be a breakdown of famous outfits worn by
characters in TV and movies (e.g. The Driver's outfit from Drive).

Also, most of the outfits you picked are pretty stale. Go for one that are
more exciting or with pieces that would be more difficult to figure out.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for the feedback. I definitely appreciate it. The reason for these
outfits being more "normal" is because our goal is for most people to actually
be able to wear these outfits.

But we do plan on doing some crazy outfits in the future. Thanks again!

~~~
gnarbarian
I feel the same way. I think that "CelebrityOutfits" as a domain would suit
the content of your site a bit better. Because when you say "FamousOutfits" It
makes it sound like the outfit is famous not the person wearing it. "Oufits Of
the Famous" would work too I suppose but it's not as catchy. "FamousX" will
probably remind a lot of people of "Famous Footwear" which you may or may not
want to be associated with.

I was expecting memorable/recognizable outfits instead of "clothes that famous
people wear".

For example:

Pinstripe Suit with hat = Mobster

Red plaid shirt suspenders Jeans and boots = lumberjack

Khaki shirt and shorts = Crocodile hunter

studded leather jacket + jeans/camo fatigues = Punk rocker

matching tracksuit shoes and hat = Slavic youth

Good news is the domain is probably the easiest part to change!

~~~
coldpie
On the other hand, that's a whole lot of extrapolation from the domain that
could be cleared up simply by visiting the website. There was a discussion
here recently about not spending too much time thinking about your product's
name. I don't think it's worth setting up a new domain.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for chiming in. We think the name is simple and memorable. We were
shocked the domain name was available.

------
usaphp
Very nice! I just placed an order on the watch that Daniel Craig wears [1]
(not because he wears them, just because I like them) and noticed that there
is no affiliate code in your links to amazon!?

1\. [http://famousoutfits.com/dress-like-daniel-
craig/](http://famousoutfits.com/dress-like-daniel-craig/)

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for visiting the site and clicking through the links. We are currently
adding affiliate links. We focused all our energy on creating a great
experience first. Thanks for your support!

~~~
mattcassity
Affiliate links do not affect my experience. You should add them.

~~~
jadlimcaco
We are in the process. Thanks!

------
whatnottt
You know what would make this a lot better? Packaging it up so that one
wouldn't have to go to 10 different stores to pick the items up.

I'd order straight away and pay a premium to save the hazzle. A logistics
challenge for sure, but you'd have at least one customer right here.

~~~
tabrischen
Indeed, you can use plugins like [http://varinode.com/](http://varinode.com/)
that allows customers to make purchase on the site itself.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check it out.

------
drinkzima
Pretty similar to what you see in lots of magazines:
[http://www.instyle.co.uk/fashion/get-the-
look](http://www.instyle.co.uk/fashion/get-the-look)

And the celeb style guide:
[http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/](http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/)

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for the feedback. We've found most sites like this are focused on women
only. It was our goal to create a great resource for men too.

~~~
toyg
Hey jadlimcaco, one quick feedback: it would be nice if one could filter
celebs by height. Looks that work on big tall guys (large hats, long hairs
etc) often look really stupid on smaller people like me.

There are a bunch of resources you can quickly scrape to get that sort of data
(I know because I've just done it and I got more than 6000 celebs in literally
minutes), so if you can find a good way to integrate it on the website, it
would be fab.

Another suggestion is, if you go for affiliate links (which you should), it
would be nice to have a way to switch geographical zones so that us Europeans
can also benefit.

------
richmarr
The main scalability issue with this is that the products you've found will
quickly go out of stock, so as you build up a collection of outfits you'll
face an increasing burden going back and checking all of the products to see
if they're in stock (or risk damaging your brand).

I worked on something similar back in 2008. We were looking at ways of
monetising our visual similarity engine. We could mark a set of query products
for each outfit and return a selection of products that were both similar and
in-stock and give the customer the option of filtering by price range or
whatever.

There were some nice challenges in there, like processing gigabytes of
retailer feeds as rapidly as possible looking for new items, standardising
various huge feeds without using up developer time, product deduplication,
image feature extraction, designing the indexing method (we ended up using the
Visual Words technique with a custom distributed Lucene inverted index as Solr
didn't support partitions at the time). It was a really fun project... and
I've drifted far enough off topic that I'm going to finish up.

The tech was pretty solid (and replicable if you can get someone decent to do
the CBIR piece) but we ran out of runway.

~~~
DaveLond
Isn't that problem self-solving? Who wants to dress like a celebrity dressed
last season- you want what they're wearing this season. Keep it up to date,
with what's "in" now.

Disclaimer: I know nothing about fashion.

~~~
tehwalrus
I think the stock would run out much faster than fashion would change. Also,
there are probably 4 or 5 retailers selling similar items; you want your
affiliate links to spread the load over those sites so as not to kill any of
them quickly.

Of course, all this assumes your site explodes and you help sell thousands of
outfits per day; which sounds unlikely to programmers, but maybe not for the
people who buy all those awful magazines that are more popular than Linux
Voice.

~~~
richmarr
Yeah, stock turnover is much higher than trend duration. Any retailer that
knowingly let stock last longer than trends would be burning their margin.

Stock is measured in weeks or months but trends can last for years, and recur,
and recur, and there's no value in an affiliate link to an out of stock
product.

------
lotophage
Like a contemporary version of:
[http://nerdboyfriend.tumblr.com/](http://nerdboyfriend.tumblr.com/)

------
jadlimcaco
By the way, looking for feedback on design, content, functionality, and
overall idea. Feel free to ask me any questions. Thanks!

~~~
mcintyre1994
Since you asked, something wonky is going on in Chrome on Nexus 7. Your site
seems to fall back to almost no CSS, with plain links where a menu should
presumably be. No tooltip functionality. It also disables any zoom and
defaults to a really awkward level where I can see one side of the clothes
images and about half the main picture at a time.

I took a couple of screenshots:
[http://imgur.com/LFulxvD](http://imgur.com/LFulxvD)
[http://imgur.com/eTgyjwV](http://imgur.com/eTgyjwV)

~~~
jadlimcaco
I think it was an issue with my CDN. Mind clearing your cache and trying
again?

~~~
mcintyre1994
Fixed! That's really really nice, awesome layout - great job :)

------
kentbrew
This looks pretty neat and you did a great job with your Pin It buttons. You
may wish to consider adding this META:

<meta name="pinterest" content="nohover"></meta>

... to the HEAD of any page that already has a Pin It button aboard. This will
tell the Pinterest browser extension not to bother showing hoverbuttons on
this page.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for the kind words. I'll take a look at this.

------
bshimmin
Great looking site.

Funnily enough, asos.com, which is something like the third biggest UK
Internet company now (according to some slightly dubious stats that were
posted here a month or two ago), actually started out with a similar premise:
they don't mention it much these days (a tiny link in the footer which leads
to a page looking like it needs a bit of love [0]), but the acronym originally
stood for "As Seen On Screen", and you could buy near-replicas of clothing
worn by stars both on and off the screen. Back when I was young and
impressionable, I bought a leather jacket much like one of the ones Brad Pitt
wore in "Fight Club".

[0]: [http://www.asos.com/asos-as-seen-on-
screen/cat/pgehtml.aspx?...](http://www.asos.com/asos-as-seen-on-
screen/cat/pgehtml.aspx?cid=18967)

~~~
jacquesm
> Back when I was young and impressionable, I bought a leather jacket much
> like one of the ones Brad Pitt wore in "Fight Club".

That's extra funny because his character in that movie more or less directly
argues against such behaviour!

------
backwardm
I wonder how they know what socks the celebrities were wearing? They are nice
socks, I just can't see them in the actual photos.

~~~
jadlimcaco
We call them before we post :) Just kidding, we just match up a pair of socks
based on the look of the outfit. Thanks for taking a look at the site.

------
anigbrowl
Suggestions from Mrs Browl - great, but do the same for celebrities of
different ethnicities and sizes. There are plenty of guys who are shaped like
Seth Rogen, Jonah Hill, John Goodman - all of whom are well dressed.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Absolutely and great suggestion. We 100% agree with you and that is our plan
moving forward.

------
ralphos
Nice execution. We had a similar idea called
[http://www.pinchthelook.com](http://www.pinchthelook.com) but for women. The
feedback was great and people 'loved' the site but ultimately we couldn't get
to a scale where there was enough traffic and clicks to make it worthwhile.
Engagement isn't fantastic since it's more of a quick browse and if I like
something click away from site.

Perhaps this idea will work better for Men as they probably need a bit more
help in piecing together a look (more often than not) ;)

~~~
skuunk1
Nice looking site!

~~~
ralphos
Thanks! As a backend dev who did the UI I appreciate that very much!

------
calmturtle
I love this idea!

I don't think you need to use celebrities at all. If you had well dressed men
with different styles with links to the stores where one can purchase the
items, I think men will like it more. I don't think a lot of men feel
comfortable with "dressing like a celebrity" but most don't mind getting ideas
for a wardrobe. It will also solve the issue of rights infringements.

The only thing I didn't like is the links to the socks that are not visible in
the picture.

~~~
jacquesm
You see carbon copies of celebrities running around all the time, in fact that
is one of the main drivers behind the fashion industry. Both men and women do
this and even though it totally weirds me out (I'm a jeans-and-t-shirt guy on
private time and I'll add a simple shirt on professional days) I do think
there is a business case by tying into celebrities. It immediately creates a
rights issue though.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for taking a look at the site. You're right. Celebrities often drive
fashion trends.

------
orasis
This is a great idea. I would be careful going _too_ cheap on the recommended
pieces. For example, on the Theo James, there is no way I would buy a Haynes
T-shirt. If super-cheap is your target market, then great. But, you could also
go thewirecutter style and have "Get this look for under $100" and "A more
expensive version". Good luck on the execution!

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for the feedback. Our aim is "affordable." Unfortunately, that's pretty
subjective. So, we try to appeal to a broad audience under that umbrella. We
could link to a GAP shirt one day and a Hanes the next. With that said, we are
definitely going to feature "Get this look for $_____" like you suggested.
Great idea.

------
rootedbox
If you made this as a commercial venture you are probably infringing on these
celebrities personality rights.

~~~
timfrietas
He/she is also infringing on IP rights. For example they are photoshopping out
the model from Amazon and Lord and Taylor product pages and reusing those
images without permission. Even though it's not for profit as soon as it gets
large enough for those companies to notice the creator can expect a cease and
desist letter.

~~~
grimtrigger
He's linking to the products... why would they send a cease and desist to a
website sending them targeted leads?

~~~
timfrietas
Because companies are pretty defensive their brand and also in some cases the
contracts with modeling agencies may be a factor.

Source: I work at Amazon and am working closely with product imaging at the
moment.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for your insight. We're doing our best to represent the brands we link
to positively. In fact, we've already had two of the brands we link to reach
out to us and ask if they could be of help in any way.

------
chandraonline
Reminds me of [http://www.polyvore.com/](http://www.polyvore.com/)

------
dtournemille
It would be a much better customer experience if you could buy the entire
outfit in one action -- add outfit to cart, checkout, done -- instead of going
to each product's ecommerce site individually, which would take quite a long
time. I realize these are all different stores operating on disparate
platforms -- Hybris, Magento, Oracle ATG, Elastic Path, etc. -- but
aggregating it somehow via a middle platform would be much more seamless to
the end user. And the site operators could take a small cut.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Great idea. We're trying to think of ways we can do this. Thanks for taking a
look.

------
nilkn
I like the simplicity of it. I could see myself actually using this to buy a
new outfit, whereas for most fashion sites I feel hopelessly lost because,
truthfully, I just need someone to tell me what to get. I have a vague desire
to dress well, but I find I just can't be bothered to keep up on trends to
research how different pieces go together myself.

Presenting a clean list of outfits from which I can choose, with each outfit
having every individual component already mapped out, represents an easy
compromise.

------
johnlbevan2
See also: [http://www.thread.com](http://www.thread.com) Stylists recommend
outfits for you based on criteria you specify & photos you upload.

------
Clanan
Great-looking site, but did you license the images used? Celebrity photogs
won't take kindly to usage without permission. I've even heard of blogs being
sued for similar.

~~~
jadlimcaco
That's a valid point, and it was already something that we have been looking
into, and possibly even doing the Getty editorial images.

~~~
Clanan
You'll want to take care of it quickly. Google turns up numerous cases where
sites used images without permission, received a cease-and-desist, took the
images down immediately and then still got sued. It's the photographer's
livelihood.

------
catshirt
great idea. not all sunglasses are wayfarers though...

would be cool if you had mechanisms for swapping out similar items. so you
could "fork" a look, if you will.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Lol, gonna have to mix it up then. That's what those products are :)

Hmmm... Great thoughts. Thanks. Will definitely keep that in mind as we scale.

~~~
catshirt
[http://famousoutfits.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/zac-
efro...](http://famousoutfits.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/zac-efron-casual-
look.jpg)

come on, these look nothing like wayfarers. you're pushing it with that
jacket, too. i realize you have to match on a budget, but details matter here.
that will help build credibility and authority in fashion.

i didn't mean to nitpick or sound too cynical, i think it's a great idea. good
luck.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for the feedback. AS you notice, we want to keep it afforable. Same
overall look, but different because of price. Will work on being more accurate
though. Thanks!

~~~
lobster_johnson
That's definitely not the Levi's trucker jacket that Efron is wearing, either.
(His jacket has buttons on both sides, and what looks to be a sheepskin or
fleece collar, and the breast pockets have hidden buttons. And so on — it's
completely different.) People who care about fashion care about details like
these.

Personally, I find it disingenuous. I like the idea, but associating these
outfits with glamorous celebrities doesn't make the products automatically
better. At the very least you should offer a choice between the real item and,
if it's expensive, offer a cheaper item as an alternative.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for chiming in. In our footer you'll find this "Famous Outfits is not
just another site that finds the latest in celebrity men's fashion. We take it
a step further by showing you how to achieve the same look affordably." They
key here is the "look." We don't say that we're going to exactly identify
every piece of clothing the celebrity is wearing. If you look at Robert
Pattinson's outfit on the site, he's actually wearing a $3000 Gucci jacket. We
link to a jacket that has a very similar look for $30. The audience and niche
we're aiming toward is more in line with the $30 price range.

~~~
catshirt
I leave you with this: "very similar" is subjective. most people who actually
care about fashion would not find these items "very similar".

I definitely see the use case for "so cheap it's nothing like the original",
but you need to provide a service for people who actually care about fashion.
because if you don't care about fashion you wouldn't be on this site in the
first place.

this is why i recommend "forking". show me 10 jackets that are "very similar"
of varying prices. so I can match on budget but also on how particular I am.

even if I were not privy to fashion- my first reaction would be "these are not
the same sunglasses."

I could find sunglasses at my local grocery store that are cheaper and look
more similar to zac's than the pair you recommended. what do I need your site
for? rebuilding a look for cheap is not the problem. rebuilding an _authentic_
look for cheap if the problem.

------
josephjrobison
This is amazing and I've wanted this for awhile but didn't know where to find
it. Great execution, keep on trucking and it'll do very well.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for the kind words!

------
adrianwaj
Nice. Of course the obvious criticism (to me at least) is that the exacts
products are not the same even, though the overall look is, eg David Beckham's
shirt or JT's cardigan.

[http://famousoutfits.com/dress-like-david-
beckham/](http://famousoutfits.com/dress-like-david-beckham/)

[http://famousoutfits.com/dress-like-justin-
timberlake/](http://famousoutfits.com/dress-like-justin-timberlake/)

Comments are a good idea, but I wonder if eventually you could crowdsource
finding the exact product, perhaps giving a reward to whoever guessed it right
from some bounty pool.

You might even get celebs themselves cooperating - perhaps you could notify
them by twitter, and post their replies to the page, or offer some unique
hashtag if they want to declare what they were wearing.

Or, more realistically, have fans send tweets out on your behalf to elicit a
response from a celeb that you could then record: that can be done
automatically. Eventually you could have a celeb claim their page for
customization.

It'd be also interesting to allow users to post pictures of themselves trying
to look-alike. They could mention if they found the exact brand-copy in their
subsequent shopping. Then the underlying celeb (or rather brand) might become
interested in working with you.

~~~
deveac
_> Of course the obvious criticism (to me at least) is that the exacts
products are not the same even, though the overall look is_

This is actually the strength. If they served customers the exact clothing
celebrities are wearing it wouldn't be terribly actionable...the cost would be
prohibitive.

~~~
adrianwaj
Yeah, but many people won't want to look like a celeb.. they may just like a
shirt (rather than purchase an entire outfit.) Then I'd have cheaper
alternatives listed. In fact, there would be many alternatives to many of
those products, but let's start with the real one (ideally). There could even
be a cost-calculator to work out some combination of items for some overall
price-range.. some legitimate, some alternative. Users could post alternatives
and they could be ranked - the highest ranked one is listed on the page with
the image (ideally it'd be the legitimate brand.)

~~~
deveac
Every bit of that complexity comes with an increasingly high cost though. You
start adding more messaging, cost calculators, starting points that aren't
actionable by most of your customers, forums etc., and you can quickly damage
your value prop.

I think "Show me a celeb I want to look like and let me do it" has the best
chance of working for many reasons. The message is clear, and the goal is easy
to understand and attainable given the customer's resources (both attention
and monetary).

I'd guess that it's better to start simple and slowly add these complex
features carefully as the audience grows.

~~~
adrianwaj
ok, well to me that doesn't work for me, I'd prefer:

"show me a great piece of clothing as exactly worn by a celeb, then let me buy
it"

~~~
deveac
Of course, but you aren't the customer or part of the business model:

 _> Our aim is "affordable." Unfortunately, that's pretty subjective. So, we
try to appeal to a broad audience under that umbrella._

The features of the site have to be tailored to the business objectives. Mass
market aspirational as opposed to high-end.

------
greenwalls
Awesome idea! Adding a forum or some type of community/social aspect might be
even more fun for visitors. I noticed the comments at the bottom of the pages
and it looks like some visitors are already posting some things and that's
great. Maybe with some more social features you can build a community and
bring in more traffic.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks! We have a major community piece we are currently working on. We're
aiming to have it completed this weekend.

------
expose
The mailing list was nice while it lasted. After a day or two, I started
receiving "CLICK TO VIEW TODAY'S STYLE" e-mail links to force me to visit the
site to see the style. E-mailing me links to your site everyday is basically
spam. With no content coming from the mailing list, I promptly unsubscribed.

------
safelysell
This is really good...I like the concept. I hate shopping online for single
items online and i do find myself 'borrowing' from the style of others.

Packaging up all items for delivery is great. Having people upload their own
style and having your site do the same with their picture would be pretty
awesome.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Glad you like it. We're working on user submissions right now. Thanks for the
suggestion.

------
serf
great site. neat concept.

i'm so out of style, but I can take away one thing from that first page :
crotch depth in men's pants is too low now. I know fashion is cyclical, but it
feels like we're about to witness the re-emergence of 80's style high-waist
jeans.

god those were uncomfortable.

------
leephillips
James Bond does not wear those socks.

------
shrikar
I also had worked on something similar

[http://getsnapcode.com/](http://getsnapcode.com/)

Example of wardrobes :
[http://getsnapcode.com/wardrobes/18](http://getsnapcode.com/wardrobes/18)

------
jasondc
I found some shoes to buy from your site, great job! This also works for
interior design, most people just want to find out where to buy the items they
are looking at. Houzz is starting to do this, but on a limited basis.

~~~
tericho
I don't mean to derail these comments further from the OP, but I'm glad you
brought this up. I really wish Houzz would find a way to make money off
product placements and start pumping it. 99% of the time when I see a room of
interest the first question I have is "what is that?" (material/colour/brand)
and "where can I find it?".

------
gadders
Isn't this how ASOS [1] started? It used to be called "As Seen on Screen" and
you used to be able to buy, say, the same baseball cap as David Beckham or the
leather jacket that Tom Hanks wore in Movie X etc.

[1] www.asos.com

~~~
isomorph
Ha I never knew that. Here's where they say it now [http://www.asos.com/asos-
as-seen-on-screen/cat/pgehtml.aspx?...](http://www.asos.com/asos-as-seen-on-
screen/cat/pgehtml.aspx?cid=18967&full_site=yes&r=2)

------
paulse
I made something similar to this but more DIY -- not curated outfits worn by
celebs, but outfits designed and shared by you.

[http://www.assembl.co](http://www.assembl.co)

~~~
jadlimcaco
Cool! Just curious what you built this in.

------
sgustard
Looks awesome. You could use the ShopStyle API to monetize product links.
[http://shopsense.shopstyle.com](http://shopsense.shopstyle.com)

------
jscheel
Now I just need one of these that sources from stores that actually carry my
size. Pretty sure my fat butt would be turned away at the doors of Uniqlo or
H&M.

------
math0ne
Looks like a cool idea, I'm not sure how accurate the products you link to are
to whats pictured though. I would work on making that more accurate.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks! Our goal is to achieve the same look affordably. We do the best we
can, but we also encourage our community to engage and suggest an alternative
if there is a better option.

------
spindritf
I subscribed. The RSS feed is here
[http://famousoutfits.com/feed/](http://famousoutfits.com/feed/) BTW.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Great! Thank you.

~~~
mattty
And here's an IFTTT recipe to go with it:
[https://ifttt.com/recipes/201372-email-subscription-to-
famou...](https://ifttt.com/recipes/201372-email-subscription-to-
famousoutfits-com)

~~~
jadlimcaco
Cool. Thanks for doing that!

------
hnriot
Who wants to copy what some celeb has on??? I can't believe there's a market
for this. Then again, I thought Twitter was a stupid idea...

~~~
jacquesm
At a guess, people that think that if they dress like celebrities they'll be
more attractive somehow.

I couldn't care less what a celebrity wears but enough people do that I think
it might work, judging by the reactions here he's found a bunch of takers
already.

------
adambratt
I've wanted this for years... I even own the website
[http://www.styleaday.com](http://www.styleaday.com)

------
gohrt
These guys are wearing regular department-store looks.

------
malditojavi
Sorry to interrupt the party, but LookBook was already doing it at least 3
years ago - that I remember: [http://lookbook.nu/look/6605676-Sheinside-Bet-
Printed-Choies...](http://lookbook.nu/look/6605676-Sheinside-Bet-Printed-
Choies-Daniel-Wellington)

Also, if you liked that site + you would like to do money with it, check out
[http://www.seedtag.com/](http://www.seedtag.com/) it's like the big brother
idea of that site. I see an incredible potential on it.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for commenting! We think what we're offering is unique to lookbook.
Lookbook is almost all women (and almost everything similar to this concept is
too) and a small percentage of their photos are breakdowns of where to
purchase. We also have a few ideas that we are woking on that involve
community engagement that lookbook is not offering either. However, seedtag
looks promising. Is it in Spanish only?

------
prawn
How are you handling photo rights/licensing?

~~~
jadlimcaco
This is something that we have been looking into, and possibly even doing the
Getty editorial images.

------
aarondf
My roommate works at RewardStyle, you should look into their platform for
monetization. It's pretty awesome.

~~~
aus_
RS is great. My wife runs a fashion blog and it's the best affiliate platform
out there right now. It makes monetizing your links a cinch.

However, I have had problems with performance. I think they are just
struggling to keep up with the growing scale. Resolving redirects through
bit.ly to rstyle to finally the product can be very slow at times. And their
image widgets are also pretty slow. I think they need to improve their CDNs.
And iOS app is pretty buggy.

------
raquo
You should monetize this with affiliate links at the very least. Looks like a
promising project, good job!

~~~
jadlimcaco
That's on the way. We have applied to a few different places and just got
approved. Definitely don't wanna clutter the pages with ads. Thanks for the
comment.

------
api_or_ipa
very nice. bookmark'd and hopefully I'll remember it in a few days when I go
fall shopping.

Edit: I should just say that other than the landing page, the page css doesn't
seem to be loading properly. You should probably fix that. Sites other than HN
benefit from nice graphics.

------
napolux
Why don't you use referrals where possible (i.e. Amazon)? I think it will
convert a lot!

~~~
jadlimcaco
Great suggestion. We are in the process of integrating affiliate links.

------
nedwin
This is awesome. I have a feeling Instagram is going to be your biggest growth
lever.

No affiliate links?

~~~
jadlimcaco
Instagram and Pinterest seem to be the most popular so far. Affiliate links
are coming.

------
Paul_S
You need to add more famous programmers to your list for variety's sake.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Thanks for posting. Keep an eye out on September 9th. We're planning to do
something special for the Apple Announcement.

------
swah
Do post on /r/frugalmalefashion and /r/malefashionadvice

------
everettForth
The jacket Ryan Gosling is wearing has a front pocket. I don't think it's the
Perry Ellis Bomber Jacket.

His boots also don't look like Steve Madden boots.

This is a great concept, but it would be a lot more meaningful to me if I knew
I could trust the product listings.

~~~
fastball
I am fairly certain the idea of this website isn't "wear exactly what celebs
are wearing".

Rather, the idea is "you can look like a celeb without buying designer
clothing!"

Indeed, the former can be found in a plethora of style magazines.

------
misiti3780
Why put David Beckham's socks on here when you can clearly not see them in the
picture?

[http://famousoutfits.com/dress-like-david-
beckham/](http://famousoutfits.com/dress-like-david-beckham/)

------
ethnt
Coolspotters, the site I run, does the exact same thing! We have a big library
of celebrities and the clothing they're wearing.
[http://coolspotters.com](http://coolspotters.com)

------
BorisMelnik
very cool, love the idea. I spoke about this idea in the past and if someone
could execute it properly it could go somewhere. Any plans to monetize?

------
backwardm
How do you know what socks they were/are wearing?

------
tyndierock
Monetize this by using [http://www.viglink.com/](http://www.viglink.com/) and
watch the dollars pour in!

------
joshmn
Great, now ship it to me.

------
gprasanth
The CDN is down :/

------
aagha
Get on Twitter.

------
scoofy
Hmm... love the idea, and it'll probably make money, but the problem with
anything like this (even magazine ads) is that cut is paramount and people
come in different shapes and sizes. Clothes fitting properly matters much more
than what they look like on the rack, and more often than not, cuts at
discount stores are either atrocious, or they are designed for fit models
(those lucky jerks).

I can go to uniqlo, i can buy a shirt that fits my sholders great, at target?
Forget it. Back at the uniqlo, i may try going to their jeans section, but
nothing fits me, nothing. I have to get levi's because i have odd hip/leg
ratio and they are the only firm that can sell me that cut for under $100. I
am limited excessively by this... and we are only talking about basic blue
jeans.

The celebs look good because they have the time and money to buy stuff that
fits, and looks great together. Imitation may be a great way to same the time,
discounted imitation may be a way to save the time and money, but i think that
in neither case you'll look good.

The best thing to do is to get into looks as a whole, and once you have decent
taste, buy thing that work for your body. It's not easy, and it may not be as
cheap as these places try and get you to believe you can do it for, but at the
end of the day, you'll look good, instead of a crappy version of Zac Efron.

~~~
oohaba
If Uniqlo fits you well, try any of the Mossimo shirts at Target, v-necks or
crew necks. Cheap and good enough quality. (Gleaned that from
/r/malefashionadvice.)

Otherwise, for the shirts and pants that almost fit, find yourself a good
tailor and have them adjusted to your body. It's not expensive at all for
basic adjustments.

~~~
encoderer
[http://everlane.com](http://everlane.com)

------
encoderer
Well done and congrats on launching. But I hate that it's all about promoting
cheap consumer goods that were made in a Chinese sweatshop and are half way to
their final destination in an American landfill.

I'm not trying to sound elitist, but Old Navy? That stuff is garbage and will
fall apart. And before somebody points out that not everybody is as fortunate
as I must be: Clothes and other textiles once made up a much larger percentage
of our incomes. Clothes are relatively cheap and if there's any issues it's
because of a choice to emphasize quantity over quality.

Our consumer more-is-better culture is certainly not your fault. I just lament
doing anything to fuel it.

Edit: if I had to suggest a place to buy affordable clothing, I'd say
[http://everlane.com](http://everlane.com)

~~~
marknutter
Or maybe people don't want to wear the same thing for more than five years and
like to change their style up from time to time without giving an arm and a
leg. You're lamenting the wonders of economic efficiency and
industrialization, not a "more-is-better" culture. And you may not be trying
to sound elitist, you _are_ elitist. Please go to your local old navy give the
same speech you wrote here to the single mother trying her best to buy her
kids some decent looking, fashionable clothes while also putting food on the
table and try to tell them you're not trying to be elitist.

~~~
encoderer
If you think you can get 5 years out of Old Navy clothes, good luck to you in
that. This is not about being inexpensive, which is why I shared the link to
everlane. It's about being CHEAP. The clothes are cheap and fall apart. There
is no wonder of modern supply chain there.

And save your "single mother" speech. Really. This site has nothing to do with
buying for your children. This is aimed at adults. That's obvious. Besides,
why exactly is it virtuous that the single mother is emphasizing style over
economy here?

~~~
marknutter
I regularly get cheap garments to last five years. The quality gap is no that
broad and certainly not justified by the extra expense. Anyways, since when
did fashion need to be durable? More often than not people change their style
to fit the fashion trends long before they wear their clothes out. Plus,
clothes can be easily repaired if you're that frugal.

